# TC21D New Holland Tire Questions



## Bill Zimm (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 29 x 12.00-15 rear turf tires on my TC21D. I want to put 9.5-16 R1 tires on but can only find new 8 x 16 wheels. Does anyone have 2 used 8 x 16 wheels for the TC21D New Holland that you want to sell?

The other option I am thinking about is to use the current rims mounted on the tractor with a tire size of -Turf tire 29/12.00-15- as I have found a set of new BKT TR319 29/12.50-15 6 Ply AG tires. It’s understood that BKT TR319 29/12.50-15 6 Ply Ag tires are wider than the current Turf tire 29/12.00-15 but the rims are dish in and could mount dish out for extra room and stability.

The owner’s manual states Ag tires size is 9.5 x 16 R1, hence the need for different rims. Being new to the tractor world my concern is I don’t know if the smaller tire BKT TR319 29/12.50-15 6 Ply that will fit the current rims is a good move of if I am asking for issues or should I just do what the manual states?

Any comments would help educate me to make a better choice.
Thank you in advance for any comments on this issue.
Bill


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bill Zimm said:


> I


You'll have to be a bit more specific, Bill!


----------



## Bill Zimm (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 29 x 12.00-15 rear turf tires on my TC21D. I want to put 9.5-16 R1 tires on but can only find new 8 x 16 wheels. Does anyone have 2 used 8 x 16 wheels for the TC21D New Holland that you want to sell?
The other option I am thinking about is to use the current rims mounted on the tractor with a tire size of -Turf tire 29/12.00-15- as I have found a set of new BKT TR319 29/12.50-15 6 Ply AG tires. It’s understood that BKT TR319 29/12.50-15 6 Ply Ag tires are wider than the current Turf tire 29/12.00-15 but the rims are dish in and could mount dish out for extra room and stability.
The owner’s manual states Ag tires size is 9.5 x 16 R1, hence the need for different rims. Being new to the tractor world my concern is I don’t know if the smaller tire BKT TR319 29/12.50-15 6 Ply that will fit the current rims is a good move of if I am asking for issues or should I just do what the manual states?
Any comments would help educate me to make a better choice.
Thank you in advance for any comments on this issue.
Bill


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bill,

According to tractordata.com, your tractor will accomodate the following combinations of tires:

Ag front: 5.00-12
Ag rear: 8x16

Ag front: 6.00-12
Ag rear: 9.5-16

Lawn/turf front: 20x8.00-10
Lawn/turf rear: 29x12.00-15

Industrial front: 23x8.50-12
Industrial rear: 12x16.5

Because of the 4 wheel drive, you must maintain the circumference ratios so that the front and rear tires are not "fighting" each other. The front and rear tires must travel exactly the same distance, or you will damage your 4WD.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's some possible sources for the wheels you are seeking.

Worthington Tractor Parts, Inc.
LEESBURG, Indiana
Phone:  (507) 453-5944


NEW HOLLAND TC24D
_________________________________________________________

FARMLAND TRACTOR SUPPLY
TANGENT, Oregon
Phone:  (541) 928-1646


NEW HOLLAND TC24D
_______________________________________________________

LONG LANE TRACTOR
Elizabethtown, Pennsylvania
Phone:  (717) 400-7080

_________________________________________________________

MID SOUTH SALVAGE
205 Pine Ave
Decatur, Alabama 35601
*Phone: *(256) 353-5661

________________________________________________________

ALL STATES AG PARTS
10 Ellefson Dr
De Soto, IA 50069
Phone: (866) 609 1260


----------



## Bill Zimm (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you for the quick response and the factual information! Now I can move forward with a plan that I am sure makes sense. Thanks for the leads and saving the 4-wheel system. How did you find these sources? I had spent days online looking for tires and rims and these places never came up. Thanks again for your time and help.
Bill



BigT said:


> Here's some possible sources for the wheels you are seeking.
> 
> 
> BigT said:
> ...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

These are all tractor salvage yards. My primary source is the 'dismantled machine' section of tractorhouse.com But I also ventured out on the internet to other boneyards I know.

I included pictures of tire combinations that might work for you...save some $$$$.


----------

